# Shoreline Apartment - replacement door



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi there

Recently moved apartment, and trying to get matters squared-away so that I can reclaim the deposit on the previous residence (a Shoreline apartment, Palm Jumeirah).

One of the final requirements is to replace one of the internal doors, which has been damaged. It is a bedroom door, 2020mm x 900mm and hinged on the right (door pushing away from you).

Trying to find a replacement is proving tricky! Nakheel have no records as to the subcontractors used, which differed between buildings, and say they are no longer responsible for anything like this. They advise to speak to the private contract maintenance firms, but weren't able to supply a list of contacts. They suggested that residents "frequently change their doors", so there could be a stock of replacements that had been removed. Scooting around the buildings, it appears there are loads of such maintenance outfits, but they all look at me blankly when it comes to sourcing doors.

Anyone any ideas as to how I can sort this out?

Thanks
Lamp


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ask security which apts are empty, check which ones are open and help yourself to a door!!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Ask security which apts are empty, check which ones are open and help yourself to a door!!


HAHAHAHA - Love it!


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Annoyingly, I still haven't resolved either repairing or finding a replacement door, and I've been let down by two successive maintenance companies!

Unbelievably (_or perhaps not in Dubai!_) I've established that even for equivalent sizes of doors/openings in the Shoreline apartments, the hinge and latch positions on the doors are not standard, so the doors cannot simply be exchanged.

So I'm now considering repairing the existing door, by finding a carpentry company to remove the front and back facing panels and replace them.

So, I would be grateful if anyone has any recommendations?

Many thanks
Lamp


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

This wasn't in building 20 perchance?


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> So I'm now considering repairing the existing door, by finding a carpentry company to remove the front and back facing panels and replace them.


This may sound stupid, but how much is your deposit exactly ? Is it really worth all the time, effort and money you are putting through now ?

Aren't you better off taking the hit on the door ?


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> This wasn't in building 20 perchance?


No, building 12...



Lita_Rulez said:


> This may sound stupid, but how much is your deposit exactly ? Is it really worth all the time, effort and money you are putting through now ?
> 
> Aren't you better off taking the hit on the door ?


Yes, purely from a monetary perspective you are probably correct. However I've enjoyed a good relationship with the landlord during our 18mth tenancy, and it is the landlord themselves who will be the next occupant, so I'd like to arrange the repair before they move in. We did cause the damage, after all.

Cheers, Lamp


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I've used this guy in the past for carpentry work and can recommend him... Mohd Khaleel 0509761770


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

wandabug said:


> I've used this guy in the past for carpentry work and can recommend him... Mohd Khaleel 0509761770


Thanks Wandabug

I've met with one guy today (didn't inspire confidence), and am waiting for another (he's late already), so I'm getting a bit miffed!! I'll give Mohd Khaleel a call.

Any idea how I might find out who did the original joinery work for Nakheel? - their maintenance dept are decidedly anti-helpful!

Cheers


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> No, building 12...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough, it's the right thing to do.

I guess I just got so used to people complaining about their landlord, complaining they never do anything fair, and then spend 3+ k AED, take 3 days off, waste 4 week ends running around Dubai and Sharjah, to try and get everything fixed up so they can get 5k back (that an unfair landlord never gives back in full anyway) that I sometime have to point out the alternative


----------

